# Spades Questionnaire test-drive



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

I have, ahem, been meaning to make another thread asking about my type by answering the questions I had made before. Thankfully, @Spades had this idea which allows me to help her new idea to flourish and helps me with my problem. So, yay, let's do it.

*1*. 









Music. Why does it have to be so damn complicated. Life is about rhythm, about change, about growth. And so is music. And yet, no one has a sheet about how he/she should guide their lives. And so should be music: Music should be felt, understood and then recreated, so it had a purpose. I like graphs, but I hate rules. That's it.
*
2. *

*Shit! What makes a car break?* - Goes outside, look at the engine, tries to understand what's the engine is about, fails, looks for small details - "Isn't that hose a bit weird-looking?" We're gonna be late, I really wanted to see that show. Refering to the most skilled person: "Whaddya think?" -Helps-

*3.*

I would ask the driver if they would not really drink (I don't know, they could be lying), and then would make sure to have a good time there, which for me, means: Drinking and dancing and stuff. I don't really care about being social, all I care is having my good time with others. 

Getting to the party, I would find myself the perfect place, sit, drink, get acquainted, drink more, dance, sweat the alcohol out, drink more, see that I'm already getting tipsy, stop drinking, act like a gentleman, leave when I had enough.

*4.*

Inwardly, I would be pretty pissed. People are not allowed to have such thinking. They are supposed to evolve and learn and such frame of mind is certainly setting them back. Outwardly I would look like make polite suggestions, but giving the acceptance of the given person, I would stop helpíng if someone doesn't want to be helped.

*5.*

Like I said in the earlier question, it makes me pissed, but I understand that people value whatever they believe in. I can only offer a suggestion, which they could or couldn't accept. Depending on the value being broken, I believe I would act forcefully to ensure that such thing couldn't keep going on. However, such measures would only be taken in cases where people/beings are being harmed for fun/pleasure.

*6.* 
My most important value is that you should always evolve. What you believe is always influenced by what you experience and what you believe... at a given time. Life can, and probably will show you that you have been wrong before, allowing you to develop new thoughts and consequently, experiences.

I also believe that one should think if it's worth to take a fight. The consequences can be too much to pay for a poorly thought event. Another belief is that the best way of overcoming a problem is understanding what is your problem about, and the best way to find that out is by discussing it with people you trust.

I've determine most of these values by experiencing situations (Except the fight value) where I was forced to change my mindset against what I believed to be paramount before. And by going through that, i've seen countless exemples of people getting screwed over by life by not taking measures to help themselves out of the problem because of inadequate thinking.

And I believe my values may (and probably will) change, but the first of my beliefs is something I hold to almost religiously.

*7.*

What distinguishes me from my peers is that i'm really good at sensing the environment and adapting myself to catalyse the values presented by the group, as long as I also believe in these values. I see myself as a vessel for change, allowing people to explore things that they have never explored before.

But something I would enjoy seeing change is getting envolving in a very personal level with given people. I can help them, but I won't allow myself to live their lives. My help, regardless of the fact that it is personal, stil remains on a somewhat intelectual level - I like to change paths of thought, not persons. And because of that, people can come and go in my life.

*8.
*
I think that my gut feelings are something that can be believed or ignored depending on the situation. Whenever I notice a trend, and my gut feeling tell me that 'This could be it', I do believe my gut feelings. However, whenever I'm about to try something new, and I get a gut feeling about it, I tend to disregard it as fear of new things.

I can't say I always have it triggered, but I've seen then triggered in work/school situations where I thought that I could grow and also whenever I'm about to take a huge leap. I think the latter is more related to anxiety, really.

*9.
*
What energizes me: Going out, do new things, seeing new places... as long as I'm with people I care. I enjoy trying a new thing if this thing is pretty new to everyone, which allows everyone to share their experiences and viewpoints. And also, seeing my ideas coming to life. I like when I have a 3am revelation and actually make it through to make a something never done before. I enjoy innovation and constant changes.

What drains me: Seeing that things/people are not changing, watching potential getting wasted, people being bogged down by rules and stuff. Staying home for a long period. It drains me because it depletes any source of stimulation and enjoyment for me, but it could also drain me because it makes me uneasy to feel constrained.

*10.*

I am really carefree and hyper, but others do not see that part of me very often. The outer me is a well balanced person, who can deal with challenges and provide an image of guidance, but, in fact, i'm far more whimsical and less decided than I show to be.

I think i have attained this image because I have always been a standard of potential. People who come in contact with me always tend to regard me highly because I naturally stand out because of my abilities. It's not that I try hard to look good, but people always notice that I have an innate talent. And because of that amount of trust placed upon me, I try to make their trust well-placed by presenting them an image that they can measure themselves to and guide them when they need.


And that's it. Who can take a guess? Also, thank you *Spades*, for making this possible.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Will read tomorrow ^_^


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

I know it's impolite to do so, but:

*bump*


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't wanna say INFP, since that's what you've typed as and I'm pretty sure that's coloring my interpretation to some unknown degree, but INFP. Fi-Ne seems obvious from this.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Then I figure that I'm starting to get acquainted with my Ne. I have been noticing a bit more extraversion, but wasn't sure if that was something big or not. I can totally see where are you coming from.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Herp said:


> Then I figure that I'm starting to get acquainted with my Ne. I have been noticing a bit more extraversion, but wasn't sure if that was something big or not. I can totally see where are you coming from.


Yeah, my suggestion was going to be that I don't see a particular leaning toward one or the other. I might even say ENFP, but not quite yet. I want to know how you are certain you are an introvert on an Fi-dom.

Also, I enjoyed the parts about constant growth and potential, etc ^_^ And agree.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Spades said:


> Yeah, my suggestion was going to be that I don't see a particular leaning toward one or the other. I might even say ENFP, but not quite yet. I want to know how you are certain you are an introvert on an Fi-dom.


I have had depression when I was a moody teen, and also never had much of any social skills before. But since I had engaged in therapy, in somewhat July of last year, I've found out what I like and what I don't. In order to achieve that, I had to do things I have never done before, so I could try anything once.

That way, I've learned a lot about myself and become socially more skilled. And that's when I started to enjoy people more often. My favoured plans for many evenings used to be playing on my PC, listening to music and drinking with a friend in a nearby bar. But after that, my favoured plans became going out to drink in more public places, eating out, promoting gatherings between friends and such.

I have a true extrovert friend...and I'm nothing like him. He feels compelled to talk to people, and feels bad for himself if he doesn't do so - I assume it could be the fact that I'm between ESFP and ESFJ for him.

I may believe to be an Fi-dom because I live by my ideals. I have an ideal for everything, but had no clue of that until sometime ago because one of the problems I found out in therapy was that I tried to please everyone instead of pleasing myself first. I have been frustrated before just because I have set an ideal for myself that I could never achieve.

I could see myself as an Ne-dom too because I enjoy putting things in motion when I can. I like noticing a pattern and just making it stronger, promoting change and new experiences whenever I can. I have always been the one to come up with new ideas for my group of friends to try out.

I also exhibit a good sense of structure and logic in my head. I'm good at presenting ideas in a easy to understand way. That's why I'm so engaged with the science fields (I'm a pharmacy student enrolled in a neurotoxicology research team) and have been doing a good job since I started: It's not that I know what I should know too in-depth, I just know what I should know in a way that you can also understand.

So, I notice I can take any idea and highlight what is relevant to understanding and what is not - I do that like it is second nature to me. 

When I boil it down, what I could say about myself in a couple of lines is that I'm a people-focused person that enjoys ideas as a tool for exploration of self and others. I think I have a duty in changing minds for the best, even it sounds a bit pretentious.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

@Herp, what you said above definitely fits Ne-Fi better than Fi-Ne. You don't have to be as extroverted as your "true extrovert" friend (extroversion is a scale), especially if they are Fe-dom. ENFP is the most introverted extrovert, in theory. Your focus on ideas, paired together with values and logic sounds more appropriate for ENFP. Some things you've said also point more toward people-focus than self-focus, which might tip more toward extroversion (but not necessarily, for example me! Lol...)

I don't insist though, just throwing it out there.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Spades said:


> @Herp, what you said above definitely fits Ne-Fi better than Fi-Ne. You don't have to be as extroverted as your "true extrovert" friend (extroversion is a scale), especially if they are Fe-dom. ENFP is the most introverted extrovert, in theory. Your focus on ideas, paired together with values and logic sounds more appropriate for ENFP. Some things you've said also point more toward people-focus than self-focus, which might tip more toward extroversion (but not necessarily, for example me! Lol...)
> 
> I don't insist though, just throwing it out there.


This is novel. I've typed myself in the past to be a Fe type due to this huge focus on people that I have. But that has been before therapy, I have to admit. I'll let the idea sink in and then see what I can make of this. 

I'm thankful for your support, @Spades and @Dark Romantic .


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm reviving this thread in order to solve a doubt.

Since my last post, I had done what I promised. I sat and thought about myself and my type. In the meantime, I decided to learn about my enneagram type, because I'm aware that our motivations play a huge role in the way we portray ourselves in these "type me" threads. I'm pretty damm sure I work on the Ne-Si axis of perception and in the Fi-Te axis of judgment, but I still can't settle on Introversion and extroversion.

So, in order to get over with it, there is some info:

Energy theory of extroversion: I hate to be alone. Situations where I lack interaction makes me feel restless. Any interaction is important, and I crave calls/messages/facebook notifications/PerC thanks and quotes. But at the same time, I avoid any kind of unnecessary interaction, such as lenghtening a conversation with an acquaintance or making a phone call when I don't feel like it.

Cognitive functions: I do operate on values, but I also require a lot from my perceptions. What made me repost on this thread was that I feel the need to discuss my feelings in order to understand how I feel about them. If I'm angry, I would like to talk why I'm angry, So I can better understand why I'm angry and get over it. I can't figure out whether this is Fi-Ne or Ne-Fi.


Finally, i'm a Enneagram type 3w4. I care about the way I present myself and want to make sure that I'm the right person for the job. I feel like I'm onto something big and that if I can sit myself on a chair and stop procrastinating, I'm going to be the next president or something (jk). I know I'm good enough to stand out from the crowd, and I want to be acknowledged for that.

These informations, couple to my previous posts in this thread, makes you believe that I'm what?


----------

